# Conductive Thread Sealant Compound, Contact Cleaners, And Specialty Chemicals



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

A thread for all your specialty chemicals and discussion, such as:

Electrically conductive thread sealant compounds
Insulative delectric silicone grease
Gas-tight anti-oxitive pastes
Contact cleaners and aerosol films
High frequency / data specialty products
Sound absorbing sealants

This is not intended to be a NEC - centric thread, as many of these products are used in other areas such as:

Power company equipment
Industrial/plant/corrosive specialty
Aircraft/auto/marine
Electronic cigarettes and wearable power
High frequency, A/V, and research


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes IMC is IRC and meathods is spelled methods; how do you edit a poll?


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

*DEOX Oxide Inhibitor*










Working temperature range -40 C to 90 C
UL File E312012 Listed for 600 Volts
PLAIN - DE-OX series is suitable for aluminum or copper terminations
ZINC - DE-OX-Z series contains flecks of zinc mixed into the plain formula for aluminum and copper terminations.
COPPER - DE-OX-C series contains flecks of copper mixed into the plain formula for copper terminations.


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

*Technicians' SURVIVAL KIT Part No. SK-IN30*









DeoxIT® DN5MS-15, (Applications = 150 +/-)
DeoxIT® GOLD GN5MS-15, (Applications = 150 +/-)
DeoxIT® SHIELD SN5MS-15, (Applications = 150 +/-)
DeoxIT® D1W, Individual Wipes, 3 each
DeoxIT® GOLD G1W, Individual Wipes, 3 each
DeoxIT® D100L-2C, (Applications = 50 +/- drops, 0.04 ml/drop)
DeoxIT® GOLD G100L-2C, (Applications = 50 +/- drops, 0.04 ml/drop)
DeoxIT® SHIELD S100L-2C, (Applications = 50 +/- drops, 0.04 ml/drop)
Lint-free swabs, brushes, cloths, Display box, (8.0 x 5.0 x 1.5")


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

*DeoxIT® Grease Cartridges*










Use with standard caulking gun. 
Superior Performance on Electrical & Mechanical Applications 
Available with copper, aluminum, graphite, quartz, Teflon or
without particles 
Convenient and Safe to Use 
Available in all L260 and M260 Greases


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

*DX Engineering Penetrox*

This one is a thick paste/putty - guys relocate it to a wide tin and use toothpicks to apply:









Ensure a proper electrical connection between aluminum and copper metal parts such as conductors, telescoping aluminum tubing, or other antenna and grounding parts
Intended to be used between all aluminum to aluminum and aluminum to copper tubing or bare conductor connections.
Compounds of a natural oil base with suspended zinc particles, which ensure high conductivity at all voltage levels by displacing moisture and preventing the corrosion or oxidation of the metal.
Not recommended for use with rubber or polyethylene insulated wire


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

*CUAL-GEL® Oxide Inhibitor Compound*










Newest formulation designed for user & protective benefits
High quality general use non-melting, non-petroleum base compound
Specifically designed to prevent oxidation and corrosion of aluminum, copper, tin and steel
Works over a wide temperature range, sealing out moisture and air
Little or no effect on rubber and most other insulating materials
Easiest cleanup with soap and water.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Most common for us:


No-Ox ID - Anti-corrosive for conductors in dirty environments
Dry-film silicone - For lubricating plastic parts
Denatured alcohol - For cleaning insulating components
Industrial degreaser - For cleaning metallic components
Silicone dielectric grease - For an environmental seal on insulating components
Mobilegrease 28 - Lubricant for high-force applications and anti-oxidant in clean environments
Silicone spray - For lubricating moving low-tolerance moving metal
As a rule of thumb we try to stay away from lithium and graphite, because they can have very unforgiving compatibility issues and which will actually be much worse than no lubricant at all. 

For intensive cleaning of heavily contaminated equipment, believe it or not the best thing I've seen is tap water and Simple Green. Works like an absolute champ, but afterwards you need extensive rinsing, drying, and testing.


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

Big John said:


> Most common for us:
> 
> 
> *No-Ox ID* - Anti-corrosive for conductors in dirty environments
> ...


 
good stuff


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

*Sanchem No-Ox ID A-Special (Chicago IL)*

Thank you Big John, ohmontherange, for suggesting the No-Ox ID. 
It looks like the least toxic anti corrosive agent I've seen yet:



> *No-Ox ID* is NSF approved for drinking water tanks and USDA approved as a lubricant/rust proofing compound for meat & poultry plants


*No-Ox ID A-Special* has specific applications listed on their website:

Apply a thin coat of this electrically conductive grease to mini-lamp bases before inserting into sockets. 
Apply to base of lamp socket and lens contact area. 
Apply to all electrical conduit connections by packing the end of the tubing and nut before connecting to box connection. 
Apply to all wire terminal connections and wire splice connections. Dip the spade or ring into the NO-OX-ID 
Apply to all electrical junction box connections or terminal posts in light system, starter cable connections, alternator terminal connections, battery posts connectors and ground connections. 
Apply a thin coat of this electrically conductive lubricant to 7-way trailer plug connections and VW cable connector.
Use NO-OX-ID A-Special as a battery terminal grease to prevent battery corrosion for your car battery maintanance and marine battery maintanance. For battery connections coat the post, screw, clamp, terminal liberally with NO-OX-ID.



> *SPECIFIC ALUMINUM CABLE APPLICATION*
> When splicing aluminum cable with compression-type connectors, brush NO-OX-ID A-Special to the inside surfaces of the connector. Using a wire brush, brush these inside surfaces through the through the A-Special coating. This roughs up the surface assuring positive contact. At the same time the NO-OX-ID A-Special is providing protection against the oxide film, that can occur in the short space of time between roughing up the surface and final connection. Apply a thin coat of NO-OX-ID A-Special to cable ends to complete the splice to prevent aluminum rust.





> *Fallacy of adding metals to increase Conductivity:*
> Many contact greases have copper, zinc or other metals blended into a grease to increase conductivity. In a study for an aerospace company in 1985 it was concluded that putting a metal into grease does not help conductivity. In many cases it reduces conductivity. The United States Department of the Interior Bureau of Reclamation in their Facilities instruction Journal Volume 3-3 Electrical Connections for power circuits states in Sec. 6.3.2 that "Use of grease with embedded zinc particles will cause a poorer connection due to the lower conductivity of zinc".
> 
> Aluminum Oxide is one of the hardest substances known to man, just softer than diamonds. How can a metal as soft as Zinc cut through it? It can't! Zinc metal can not dissolve aluminum oxide either. The aluminum oxide that typically forms on an aluminum connection is only 50-120 angstroms thick. Sanchem's NO-OX-ID penetrates the oxide film by the chemical action of our corrosion inhibitor system.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Who sells this stuff?


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

You can try google, I don't want to get in trouble with the mods for posting sales links. This area is mainly just for discussion of the performance of the different brands of compounds and chemicals, not so much on pricing and availability. I can tell you a major retailer is listing it as Ham Radio Conductive Grease.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

I found it 2oz. $12.70 plus shipping. I was looking for a cheaper source No -ox has gone through the roof lately. Somebody need to make something that isn't so messy,you know like a nice liquid you dip the wire in or brush on.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Spunk#7 said:


> I found it 2oz. $12.70 plus shipping. I was looking for a cheaper source No -ox has gone through the roof lately. Somebody need to make something that isn't so messy,you know like a nice liquid you dip the wire in or brush on.


 Honestly, that's why we use Mobile 28.

It's not designed as an electrical antioxidant, but I've seen it in enough OEM literature, and I've done enough testing where it's been applied, that I'm really comfortable that it will safely seal out the environment on dry electrical connections.

It's thinner and much less tacky than No-Ox, and it sells for less than $1-per-oz.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Could you tell we aviation impaireds what Mobile 28 is? I did a quick search,found it for sale(reasonable). Is it considered a lubricant? Does it have aluminum oxidation inhibiting abilities? Anything has to be better than what available at supply houses.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

It's a really good high-strength grease that we use on mechanical pivots and slides.

But if you read through a lot manuals for large circuit-breaker, they say to use a thin film of it on the stabs or fingers where the breaker connects to the bus.

I figure if it's good enough for the electrical connections of a 4000 amp circuit breaker, it's good enough for other stuff. We use it as a general-purpose anti-oxidant and it works great.

Actually makes me wonder if in reality, practically any inert grease would work just as well as No-Alox...?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Big John said:


> Honestly, that's why we use Mobile 28.
> 
> It's not designed as an electrical antioxidant, but I've seen it in enough OEM literature, and I've done enough testing where it's been applied, that I'm really comfortable that it will safely seal out the environment on dry electrical connections.
> 
> It's thinner and much less tacky than No-Ox, and it sells for less than $1-per-oz.


Interesting, thanks for posting that.

I Googled it and this was the first hit. 



> Mobilgrease 28
> Synthetic Aviation Grease
> Product Description
> 
> Mobilgrease 28 is a supreme performance, wide-temperature, antiwear grease designed to combine the unique features of a polyalphaolefin (PAO) synthetic base fluid with an organo-clay (non-soap) thickener. Its consistency is between an NLGI No. 1 and No. 2 grease. It offers outstanding performance over a wide temperature range. The wax-free nature of the synthetic base fluid, together with its high viscosity index compared to mineral oils, provide excellent low temperature pumpability, very low starting and running torque, and can help reduce operating temperatures in the load zone of rolling element bearings.



Boy they can talk up grease. _Pumpability_. :laughing:

More here, http://www.exxonmobil.com/Belgium-English/Aviation/PDS/GLXXENAVIEMMobilgrease_28.aspx

But Johns description better.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Big John said:


> Actually makes me wonder if in reality, practically any inert grease would work just as well as No-Alox...?


There must be some touted benefits, it does seem to adhere better than normal grease.

You mentioned simple green cleaner, will that clean up real No-alox? I kind of doubt it would but I don't know.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

I found cleaning up No-alox type inhibitors off the truck seats,my clothes,the furniture, is pretty easy with waterless hand cleaner and a brush. After all these years it's just a world class pain in the Butt! Plus it's gotten expensive!


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

BBQ said:


> There must be some touted benefits, it does seem to adhere better than normal grease.





Big John said:


> Actually makes me wonder if in reality, practically any inert grease would work just as well as No-Alox...?


Well, most advocate using electrical specialty *grease* for these 4 specific purposes:

Seal out oxygen / water vapor (Gas tight joint)
Seal out liquids (which catalyze corrosion / galvanic reactions)
Lubricate insulators like rubber spark plug boots
Reduce galling/seizing

Many types of grease used in electrical applications are nonconductive insulators and are designed for use in high pressure contacts that displace the grease from between conductors.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I'd bet that where Mobil falls short is that it probably doesn't do anything to prevent galling and seizing, and because it's thinner it's likely not as long-lasting in harsh conditions. The plus side is cleanup is much easier than Noalox or No-Ox.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Is mobile 28 a suitable replacement for what everybody is using for an aluminum oxide inhibitor? (No-alox,etc.)


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Spunk#7 said:


> Is mobile 28 a suitable replacement for what everybody is using for an aluminum oxide inhibitor? (No-alox,etc.)


 By the letter of the law, no, because it's not sold for that application. So if specs says use No-Ox then we use actual No-Ox.

But if there's nothing saying a connection needs an oxide inhibitor, but I want to put some on because I think it will last longer, then I'll often use Mobil.


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

Spunk#7 said:


> Is mobile 28 a suitable replacement for what everybody is using for an aluminum oxide inhibitor? (No-alox,etc.)


Other guys on here are more qualified to discuss the code application side, however, on a physical level:

Grease does not conduct so it should only be used in high pressure connections *where there is a lot of direct contact*. Examples of low-pressure, low contact connections are found in classic automobile restoration, and vintage fixtures which have loosened or were not manufactured with close tolerances.

So* lets say you have a connection which is only making contact in a tiny area, then you will know that would be a good candidate for conductive paste which would increase the conductive surface area* and potentially reduce punch-through arcing. That said, as posted below, *zinc is a far inferior conductor to aluminum or copper* so you are always better off with a connection with more direct contact.

When water vapor levels are high and dissimilar metals are involved, galvanic reactions should be considered to avoid premature failure. Liquid water, pre-existing corrosion, and electrical current catalyze these reactions so keep an eye on things for a while when you use new materials or new alloys. Some of these reactions can be pretty vigorous, especially on pumps where cavitation can also be a factor.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Mark, just for grins I did megger check of No-lox and Isco De-Ox and couldn't get any conductivity (>999m) at 1000V

Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I would've thought it the other way round SRE...:001_huh:~CS~


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> Mark, just for grins I did megger check of No-lox and Isco De-Ox and couldn't get any conductivity (>999m) at 1000V
> 
> Has anyone else seen this?


Thank you for posting your test results. Your findings are consistent with the assertions of the manufacturer of No-Ox ID:



> *Fallacy of adding metals to increase Conductivity:*
> Many contact greases have copper, zinc or other metals blended into a grease to increase conductivity. In a study for an aerospace company in 1985 it was concluded that putting a metal into grease does not help conductivity. In many cases it reduces conductivity. The United States Department of the Interior Bureau of Reclamation in their Facilities instruction Journal Volume 3-3 Electrical Connections for power circuits states in Sec. 6.3.2 that "Use of grease with embedded zinc particles will cause a poorer connection due to the lower conductivity of zinc".


Do you have a picture of your test setup or know the distance apart you set the probes?


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> I would've thought it the other way round SRE...:001_huh:~CS~


CS, what are you talking about??? :001_huh:


----------

